
Jordan Peterson launches anti-censorship site Thinkspot - gyanchawdhary
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jun/13/jordan-peterson-launches-anti-censorship-site-thinkspot
======
onorton
"If your ratio of down votes to up votes, falls below 50/50, then your
comments will be hidden"

This is just Reddit (and I think HN) but even worse. At least with Reddit it's
a certain threshold below 0 before it becomes hidden. With this system a
single downvote would make comments hidden.

I think Slashdot is the closest to getting this right where you can (even if
not a user) choose the thresholds in terms of score for abbreviating and
hiding comments.

------
zeeed
Slightly OT, I see the Guardian labeling Peterson as right-wing.

Now without starting a Peterson-fan debate (I’m neutral when it comes to his
teachings) I’m curious if anyone can explain where this comes from? I always
saw him as more of a psychologist than a politician but i might be missing
something.

I’d appreciate some HN folks’ pointers or thoughts to maybe correct my POV

------
tomglynch
Sounds like 4chan - but possibly worse.

